# first snow tonite



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i live i nw illinois. they are talking 3-5 inches of snow. thankfully no wind.
will get to try the winch strap conversion on the rubicon. if it gets
too deep i have friend w/heavier equipment. anyone else in the area?
im 25 miles sw of rockford ill/--irv


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yep in the SW corner of WI, gonna get 4-7" tonight depend.

I have the ATV and plow in the heated Garage just gotta go put it on after the kids go to bed for the night.

Geez your already to go. 

I still gotta Prep my Big Blower and the back up blower but the ATV and blade will get the job done tomorrow.

due you alway's plow with the CAB on I have one as well but don't put it on unless I gotta Plow with the temp under 10.

due you shut your 3rd light off as well? I get nasty glar back from my 3rd light and next time I take the time to put the cab on gonna put a toggle on the 3rd light.

Looks Nice.
.


sublime out.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

irv;1136902 said:


> i live i nw illinois. they are talking 3-5 inches of snow. thankfully no wind.
> will get to try the winch strap conversion on the rubicon. if it gets
> too deep i have friend w/heavier equipment. anyone else in the area?
> im 25 miles sw of rockford ill/--irv


3-5in should be nothing for that thing. I busted open 3-5ft drifts with my Grizzly. I didn't have a cab on it so I wore a good bit of snow.  I know, where's the pics? I was out for 4 days and didn't think about it on that last big storm of last year. If we get anything like that this year I'll try to remember to grab some pics.

If you haven't already done anything with the "keys" Warn uses to turn the blade on the PP, you might want to consider making a metal bracket to secure the "keys" in place. I lost one on the last stop of the day. Lucky I had the one and made another until Warn could send me replacements.


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

Elgin area

Ill try to get a vid of our gator at work!


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

wimped out and am using the blower right now. heavy wet stuff. ill
play more w/the plow after daylight.

seeings you guys also have big stuff too, i have a F150 01
ex cab 4x4 that up till now never sees snow. what is the lightest
weght full sie plow package i could put on this truck. i reallydont want to abuse it but it would be faster at the shop.thanks--irv


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That's a wicked nice set-up you got on that Honda, irv.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

What spool do you need to convert to a strap on the winch?


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i just took the syn rope off an rolled the strap on the stock spool.
there was a post on here that i got it from. maybe someone can link it here.
im not smart enough--irv
i have a warn xt25 winch
ps-there was a post called plow lifting mechanisms started on
10-17-2010


got some gbc grim reapers coming from discount tire direct to mount on
an extra set of stock aluminum wheels. have stock rincon radials on now.
was going to put a 57 # bag of sand on the back but havent needed it yet.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I put 2 50lb bags on the back rack and another 2 bags of salt at 40lbs each on the front rack. It goes through some snow.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

hw tall is it?


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

sublime-- i always have the cab on. great visibility and it keeps the
wind out. i have a honda accessory third light shutoff switch. never used
in plowing. thats a moose light bracket and 2 farm and fleet 3x5 tractor
lamps. i have an on off switch with a relay for it. i can shuit it off by
itself. the power pivot locks are cable tied in.--irv
the winch strap has woked great and never loosened up.
thanks guys for all your ideas and help!


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

mercer_me;1137786 said:


> That's a wicked nice set-up you got on that Honda, irv.


id rather be sitting in your warm truck--irv


----------

